# Tim Sylvia to appear on Bully Beatdown



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

man, this is a train wreck unfolding before our eyes

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Tim-Sylvia-plans-to-appear-on-MTVs-Bully-Beatdown.html


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Why..?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear Timmy.... If he gets KTFO'd on Bully BeatDown...

Reality is that leaving the UFC for a fight with Fedor cost him a lot more than what I think he intended to give up for the opportunity.

Of course I'm sure he's got more money than I do. But I look a lot better in MMA trunks  Hmm, I think he wins.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Is he the bully that gets beat up by the MMA fighter?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Tim Sylvia...if you lose to a stuntman actor on some gay ass reality show I will never forgive you.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Holy crap, I assumed he wanted to come on as a guest fighter, but he actually wants to get in the ring with people that picked on him in high school. I'm no unqualified TV host handing out trite solutions to serious issues, but I think Sylvia may need to take a long, hard look at where he is in his life and whether or not it's where he wants to be.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, just friggin wow. God Timmy...you better win dude.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, he stays in the spotlight.....sort of I guess....


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

It says in the article he wants to beat someone up that used to beat him up. Fun.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn....he looks like shit. No wonder Mercer handed it to him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe this is what its gonna take to get timah back on track...Im still not betting on him in this fight though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

watch him get his ass kicked...lol.....He is such a fuckin joke...this guy was the guy that called fedor a big *****...

we saw what fedor did about that...and now ray Mercer does it in 9 seconds......

He's a fuckin tool box.........:thumbsup:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

He should fight Shaq next. Instead of Shaq calling out Choi.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I've never been a fan of big Timmeh, but I am pleased to see that he wants to donate the money to charity.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

This should be interesting, I don't think I've ever seen Sylvia attempt a submission yet.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

hahahahaha,your know your career is going downhill when it is even up for debate weather he is going to win on bully beatdown.
I know timmy sucks right now, but hes still gunna beat the shit out of the bully.

I'd love to see him lose tho, he would NEVER live that down


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This is so dumb. By saying he wants to beat up someone who picked on him years ago it shows how much it still bothers him. Anyone with any self esteem at all would have let that shit go a long time ago. Of course I know this show isn't real so it probably won't be anyone he actually knew anyway.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

to add to the hilarioty of Tim Sylvia, I presnt to you.
Tim Sylvia on blind Date


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Timmy cmon... please KEEP the money.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Josh Thompson, Tiki Ghosn and Pete Spratt have been on blind date as well.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

So has Wes Sims I believe.


I also think its BS that Tim Sylvia is not welcomed back into the UFC and has to go through TUF to get back. The UFC has excepted guy's back that left with far worse records and far less accomplishments.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Far less recent accomplishments? He has done nothing outside the UFC except look like a fool.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Josh Thompson, Tiki Ghosn and Pete Spratt have been on blind date as well.





Charles Lee Ray said:


> So has Wes Sims I believe.
> 
> 
> I also think its BS that Tim Sylvia is not welcomed back into the UFC and has to go through TUF to get back. The UFC has excepted guy's back that left with far worse records and far less accomplishments.


 

And all those guys have fought what good competition since they were on the show.......

NONE.......they are all washed up and so is Timmy!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Far less recent accomplishments? He has done nothing outside the UFC except look like a fool.



He left the UFC with a good record and was a two time HW champion. His last fight in the UFC was for the HW title (interim). Granted he has lost his last two fights out of the UFC but that alone should not keep him out of the UFC or being relegated to TUF.


I mean Cro Cop was welcomed back into the UFC and he lost has last two fights in the UFC, never had any real success there, and really didn't do anything after leaving.


The UFC has also brought in a lot of guy's with far worse records then Sylvia.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out the obvious Coldcall. You'd have to be washed up to be on that show! Although I think Sylvia was on it after he fought Mir. So I don't know what's up with that lol. 

Cro Cop was still a draw for fans. Tim Sylvia has no drawing power at the moment.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Mark "The Hammer" Coleman was also welcomed back and even given a co-main event fight. So i don't see what the big deal is about Sylvia coming back.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well probably because Coleman had an ok run in pride. He used to be a beast. 

I see your point though. I just don't think a lot of people want to see him fight anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Thanks for pointing out the obvious Coldcall. You'd have to be washed up to be on that show! Although I think Sylvia was on it after he fought Mir. So I don't know what's up with that lol.
> 
> Cro Cop was still a draw for fans. Tim Sylvia has no drawing power at the moment.


 
Hey Bro...anything your boy can do to contribute...i dont really watch it cuz i work too much......but yeah....Timmy's *BEEN *done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Josh Thompson, Tiki Ghosn and Pete Spratt have been on blind date as well.


but were they as bad with women as tim sylvia?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

They are all on youtube. Pete was funny since the girl was pretty much begging to get laid but he didn't do anything. The rest were pretty bad.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

They all bombed. I think they were all set to fail and look stupid. I mean poor Tim was saddled with some drunken faul mouthed skank.


Poor Josh Thomson tried to be a gentleman and not sleep with her on the first date and she refused a second date with him because of it. :confused03:


From what I remember about Spratt was that he couldn't control his alcohol (he wasn't a drinker) and got sick. Thus cutting the date short.


The girl Tiki was so slutty that Tiki practically told her that and left her after the date.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

man o man o man..... i guess they don't do Hollywood Squares or the 10,000 Pyramid anymore so the washed up celebraties have to do something with their days.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> watch him get his ass kicked...lol.....He is such a fuckin joke...this guy was the guy that called fedor a big *****...
> 
> we saw what fedor did about that...and now ray Mercer does it in 9 seconds......
> 
> He's a fuckin tool box.........:thumbsup:


i'm pretty sure he got tooled by glenn jacobs (kane from WWF) in a bar fight a year or so ago as well. i didn't believe it at first, but im pretty sure kane would whoop his candy ass after what happened with mercer :thumb02:


i wouldn't be surprised if he got rejected from a bouncer job at this point, the man is a friggin joke.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

looney liam said:


> *i'm pretty sure he got tooled by glenn jacobs (kane from WWF) in a bar fight a year or so ago as well.* i didn't believe it at first, but im pretty sure kane would whoop his candy ass after what happened with mercer :thumb02:
> 
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if he got rejected from a bouncer job at this point, the man is a friggin joke.


We had a thread about that on here somewhere. Turned out it wasn't true at all. I'm sure you can find it with search if you want to read it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Here is the thread lol it was actually the first result on google. http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/53303-kane-wwe-fame-whoops-tim-sylvia-bar-fight.html 

Here is Kane's deniel thread http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/53303-kane-wwe-fame-whoops-tim-sylvia-bar-fight.html


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Here is the thread lol it was actually the first result on google. http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/53303-kane-wwe-fame-whoops-tim-sylvia-bar-fight.html
> 
> Here is Kane's deniel thread http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/53303-kane-wwe-fame-whoops-tim-sylvia-bar-fight.html


And there you go. He even did the mouse clicking for you while I was gonna make you do it yourself....


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kane once tore his bicep attempting to bench 660lbs raw. Strong dude, pretty agile for a big man. He's another wrassler I would like to have seen in MMA if he had got some training.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> And there you go. He even did the mouse clicking for you while I was gonna make you do it yourself....


why do it yourself when you can log in later to see someone has done it for you :thumb02:

wait guys i've got it! i know exactly how tim can start winning fights again, can't believe i didn't think of it earlier. he can join WWE and fight funaki.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Why do I honestly feel like the WWE is the next stop for Tim?


----------



## D Robinson (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya think Tim wants to take on just one more old man who refuses to step out of the spotlight?http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss29/dan4579/Favreboxing.jpg


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

looney liam said:


> wait guys i've got it! i know exactly how tim can start winning fights again, can't believe i didn't think of it earlier. he can join WWE and fight funaki.


i see a program with him and the Great Kali... epic suck!

well, he wouldn't be the 1st mma turned pro wrestler (Shamrock, Severn, i think Steve Blackman). 
maybe it's an exchange program: they gave us Brock, Bobby Lashley & Sean O'Haire, i think it's time time to give back... how about Tim, Dave Faulker and Andy Wang!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Christ sake timmy you turned in to a fat f**king slob. What is the matter with you.


----------

